# Dora & Dash Novice Standard Titles!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We had another great weekend 

Dora once again has not taken any classes even after the trial last month, I took her to class and she gets all shy and submissive. She is doing better visiting with people but she doesnt want to do agility classes. Not sure what is really going on in her head. I entered her for one day in standard on Saturday. I took her over to practice this week and she wouldnt do the chute at all- never had that issue before. Well she did it at trial Saturday and everything else! She had a good time and the photographer took some darling pictures of her that I will have to get. I swear she had her hair in a nice top knot when she first went in the ring  After we ran, I realize she got her title in Novice Standard and when I was talking to someone, I realize while Dora is slower and a bit timid and shy... she has never not Q'ed in agility. She really does have a good time out there when it is just her and Mom!

On Saturday, Dasher beat Dora- points and time but he still needed another leg and finished his title on Sunday (we took first and second since no one else q'ed). He also took his second leg in open jumpers. He is an amazing little dog and is really becoming very ring confident... almost a little too much so! He is getting me in shape and I now realize why people have different size dogs... it isn't fun running the same size and having two different personalities in the ring within 3 mins of each other!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations* :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Cutest little champions I've ever seen!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Woohoo!! Congrats!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You three are champs! Wish I could be there to watch and cheer!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow, Congratulations Amanda, Dora and Dash!
What a trio.:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, that is so awesome! I can tell I am now going to learn about agility too!! Give those neezers belly rubs from me!
Carole


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

That is so cool Amanda!! You must be soooo proud...Congrats!!!

Loving the pictures.....always!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,
congratulations to all three of you.
I love the pictures.
I'm crazy over Dora! She's such a doll.
Well Dash is a handsome dude too, but I love Dora's expression and her coat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all. I will share pics when the photographer post them as well!

Nan- I am too! I am very proud of her considering how stressed she gets around so many people and barking dogs. People just can't help themselves wanting to pick Dora up and love her. She is doing much better again with that. I didn't really know last time if she enjoyed herself until I saw the pics and the video. Dora can be so funny about things but her expressions and her tail always give her away. When she runs fast, her tail sticks straight up in the air! (Shhh Dasher beat her in time by like 15 secs on a 60 sec course! But she sure looks fast!!!) She just has to be one of the most photogenic dog ever. The photographer at this trial shared with me an adorable picture of Dora. She is on the table smiling and looking straight into the camera. I will definitely buy that one  Her head hair is all over the place as well! Dora is so food motivated and she knows watch me when Mommy has the camera so she was probably hoping that she could get food that way. As to her messy hair, that is how she looks most of the time as well  She has fun taking top knots out and rolling in the yard. She just has such a nice coat that it stands up to her being a not so girly dog! Now only if she and Dasher would leave her top knot alone it could look nice again but she wouldn't be Dora!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Amanda, Dora and Dasher! :clap2::cheer2: Great picture! Dora is so pretty. Look forward to seeing the pictures taken by the photographer.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations on Dash and Dora’s wins. We are all proud of them for you. It takes so much time and devotion to achieve these results, Great Job.

You may never know the mystery of Dora’s behavior. Smarty was the most outgoing, dependable dog I have ever worked with. First in everything, conformation and agility, then one day it was over. She is a drooling mess around other dogs. She would do a flawless course when alone at the trainers, then act like she is deaf and has never seen the obstacles before around others. If you figure out Dora’s please share.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww....Wonderful Dash, Dora and Amanda. :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

To the most _AWESOME_ threesome in agility!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fantastic Amanda!

Give those two Neezers extra belly rubs for us! (you can give some to their little sister too!<g>)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yahooo! congrats Dora, Dash and Amanda.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's fabulous! And I looooove the photo, what cutie pies!! Jane


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, that is wonderful! I always thought agility would be a lot of fun...just never had the right dog at the right time...maybe one of these days.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, don't those 2 fur babies look proud!! Sounds like a great bonding experience, as well as a lot of fun. I wish I had more time. Congrats on their wins!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda, and I love the photo of them with their ribbons!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Good job Dash and Dora. Funny how sometimes Dora likes it and sometimes she doesn't. Looking forward to seeing the pictures the photographer took.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda that is awesome!!! You are my hero.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I got some videos

Here is Dora on her standard run (she only ran one day!) She isn't as fast as she can be but she is getting her confidence up. She stepped on her ear hair on the dog walk and refused the chute but on Monday she wouldnt do it unless someone held her and I lifted it up so her doing it was excellent! Overall I was very happy and I think Dora may see some more trials in her future.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is Dashie on the same course. We are having some issues with his not knowing the teeter v. dog walk. He is running the teeter thinking it is the dog walk flying off it and then being scared and not wanting to take the dog walk. And the dog before him submissive urinated on the weave poles lol This was Dasher's second leg in novice standard.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher's run Saturday in open jumpers. I dont know what his deal was with the weave poles. One of my classmates thinks he is having too much fun and doesnt want to do poles. Fortunately Sunday he had no problem with them but we didn't get that run taped! I was happy with his performance on the rest of the course. It was the first time I tried rear crossing him too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And Dasher's sunday standard run. Not very pretty- we both had issues  Dash was scared of the teeter. I got so excited he did it, I went to run by the weave poles. Dash still decided to keep me! This finished his Novice Standard title though


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And Dasher with his Sunday ribbons. I dont know what he was thinking with his face there lol! Even though his runs weren't clean, all the other 8 inch dogs nq'ed so he took home the blues.

Also to beat Leeann to it. This shows my horrible training with crates (Dasher's crate is filled with everything but Dasher!) Apparently just buying the crate games dvd doesn't do it:redface:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The videos are wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing. Dasher is a winner why should he be in a crate?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great videos of Dora and Dashie! Is Belle locked in the crate with all the stuff? ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the videos! I look at all that space to explore, and even the fact that they stay with you mentally the whole time is a marvel to me!<g> But then, I guess Kodi's 7 month old brain is allowed to be a bit scattered still!<g>

Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome, Amanda! Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- Belle is smart. Go into a trial make friends early and you don't have to waste your time in a crate they will hold you and you just have to bark at them when they put their hand down.

Karen- Dash has never done the wondering but many dogs do and it takes some focus work. I think he is my freebie to make up for Isabelle who even at age 7 would prefer to wonder, run, jump thru the gate, visit, roll over, spin in circles, and more.... I quit learning the new ideas she had when I stopped paying entry fees for Belle to work the crowd


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was so excited when I seen video's this morning but had to wait till I got home to watch now I am GFETE watching you with Dora & Dasher Amanda., you ALL look great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Karen- Dash has never done the wondering but many dogs do and it takes some focus work. I think he is my freebie to make up for Isabelle who even at age 7 would prefer to wonder, run, jump thru the gate, visit, roll over, spin in circles, and more.... I quit learning the new ideas she had when I stopped paying entry fees for Belle to work the crowd


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations! They are so adorable with their ribbons behind them!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Go Dora and Dash! Such smart doggies!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, those videos are so incredibly cool and cute. WAY TO GO!! I know it makes all that hard work worthwhile even if it IS a lot of fun, too. Dora and Dash are so adorable. I love how Dora pauses at the top of one of the climbs, as if to say, "I'm up here and I'm checkin' out the scenery!"

Dash is amazing . . . how big is he? He looks really tiny to be so fast. I also had to get tickled at:



> Dash has never done the wondering but many dogs do and it takes some focus work


I was thinking, what are they wondering about? I know now you meant _wandering_ lol.

I love to watch agility, especially with a neezer! Jackson won't be able to do the jumps because of his front leg issues, but he does love to run through the tunnels. Therapy will work for him, though, hopefully some day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- come on down and we can play together- there is a trial in the mountains in January!!!

Kathy- I am going crazy lol wondering (what I was thinking...) is what I do when I run Belle hehe  Dora definitely has her own style but she has fun doing it and that is what counts and she stays with me minus a few sniffs along the way. 

Dasher is just very lean and athletic, he isn't a tiny Neezer actually, it is just his lean body that makes him look smaller than he is- He is a bit over 10 inches at the whithers and 10lbs. He really loves to run- in agility, in the backyard, with the dogs, etc.

Thanks all  It is a lot of fun to measure your practice and training. I have made some friends and there was another Neezer at the trial but I didnt get to watch his runs as I was stewarding. But I have been very happy with how supportive everyone around here is, especially since there are so many big dog people. It is just funny cause I was asked twice if Dash was a dropped ear papillion! I geuss that is more respectable than shih tzu


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> It is just funny cause I was asked twice if Dash was a dropped ear papillion! I geuss that is more respectable than shih tzu


A what??? A dropped ear papillon? That is hysterical . . . never heard that one. My favorite: Is that a miniature sheep dog?"

Dash does look like a tiny speedster in the movie (appropriate name!), but Jackson is close to 15, and with all his fur looks even bigger, so anything under that looks small to me. We kept hoping for 10 lbs., then 12, and finally when I couldn't pick him up with one arm anymore, I gave up!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the videos! So good to see what all your hard work has produced. You and your Neezers are amazing!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations - what a great accomplishment!!! You can see how the neezers shine with all the love and work you put into them.  They are so cute!! Great job Amanda


----------

